# Bricked Touchpad?



## melvinllord (Oct 14, 2011)

I was able to install android, however I missed a few files (moboot) so I couldnt boot into WebOS. I tried to restore WebOS using the HP WebOS Doctor. That is when it got bricked.

Basically the touchpad only boots with a Battery image with a question mark inside.

Has anyone else seen this? The battery is charged, i left it connected for over 2 hours


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Have you tried the whole power+menu hold down thing? If not, press them both down for a long time, then when you think it's been a long time, hold them down some more. If that doesnt help I cant help sorry


----------



## SavageDroid (Oct 15, 2011)

I did the same thing when I installed Android to my TP, I only had copied the droid code into the cminstall folder and forgot to include moboot etc. I too had the same problem no matter what I tried to do I couldn't get it to boot into webos. How I fixed it!! I just let it bood back into the droid OS, hooked it up to my PC, setup USB drive and then copied over the moboot code, then all I had to do was rerun the ACMEInstaller, rebooted my device, up came the moboot menu and I was able to boot into webos. Which for me was important since I couldn't get my Wifi working, once I booted into webos and turned my Wifi, on then back off, and rebooted then I was able to get my Wifi to connect via droid..

Thanks a lot Cyanogenmod Team, you guys Rock.. What new life you have brought to my TP, was starting to collect dust...


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you get it to turn completely off? If so, you can press-and-hold the volume up key while pressing power. You can then make use of novacom to help get yourself back to a booting tablet.

At least, that's what a few other threads have made it sound like. I wouldn't give up hope just yet. Once a stable build of android comes out, the CM team will probably have some more how-to-recover info. ...and other geeks will have more info as well.


----------



## FunkandSoda (Aug 25, 2011)

http://en.m.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover?wasRedirected=true

did you try this? there is a last resort recovery. but i think you should really try everything else first.


----------



## LukeS (Aug 24, 2011)

Did you try booting holding the power button and the volume up button? This should bring you to a screen with a USB icon where you can run HP WebOS doctor.


----------



## fattire (Sep 6, 2011)

You can boot into clockworkmod recovery by doing the novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller command, only instead of ACMEInstaller use the uImage.ClockworkMod file from inside the update-clockworkmod..etc...zip file.

I'm guessing though that if you can't boot past the triangle, you're going to need to either reinstall webos from WebOS Doctor, which should restore your /boot partition and thus get you back to a booting system. Or, try re-installing moboot via ACMEInstaller... you can use clockworkmod as described above to copy the moboot file into /sdcard/cminstall/moboot-whatever.zip and then hopefully ACMEInstaller can be used to re-install moboot.

If that doesn't work, I have one more idea (booting directly off uImage.CyanogenMod) but I'll go into details on that if the above ideas didn't work.


----------

